# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  :: SEPA 2014 - FISIOLOGÍA DE ARÁNDANOS - 18 Y 19 DE SETIEMBRE - LIMA ::

## inform@cción

*18 y 19 de setiembre, 2014* *Auditorio Luis Bustamante Belaúnde*
Campus UPC - Av. Salaverry 2255, San Isidro         *EXPOSITOR*    *Ph. D. Jorge Retamales Aranda, (Chile)*    Ingeniero Agrónomo de la Universidad de Chile, con Mención en  frutales y viñas.Magister por la Universidad de Michigan, Estados Unidos.Eminente investigador en Nutrición (calcio y nitrógeno) y fisiología de frutales menores (arándanos y frutillas).Ha realizado estadías postdoctorales y  pasantías de investigación  en  el HRI-East Malling Research Station (Inglaterra 1994); Universidad de Yamagata (Japón 2002); Universidad de Michigan (EE.UU. 2009).Entre sus actividades profesionales, se destaca una amplia trayectoria  como profesor titular en la especialidad de horticultura en el nivel de Pregrado, Maestria y Doctorado.Ha sido profesor invitado de importantes de importantes casas de estudio: Universidad de Yamagata (Japón),  Universidad de Michigan (EE. UU.), EMBRAPA (Pelotas, Brasil), CORPOICA (Medellín, Colombia), Universidad Autónoma Agraria Antonio Narro (Saltillo, México).Se ha desempeñado como Director de Postgrado, Universidad de Talca, 1998-2000;      Decano, Facultad de Ciencias Agrarias, Universidad de Talca, 2000-2003; Miembro del Comité Editorial del Small Fruit and Viticulture Review y de Revista Brasileira de Fruticultura; Presidente de la Sociedad Chilena de Fruticultura; Representante Universidad de Talca ante Red Hortofrutícola del Maule (2004-2009); Miembro del Consejo Asesor de la American Pomological Society (1998-2000); Coordinador del Grupo de Trabajo en Nutrición Mineral de la American Society for  Horticultural Science (2002-2003).Posee notables publicaciones en revistas especializadas y  ediciones de libros.  Coautor del libro Arándanos (J*.* B. Retamales, and J. F. Hancock. 2012. Blueberries*.* Crop Production Science in Horticulture Series,CABI Publ. Co Oxfordshire, UK, 323 pp)      *CAPACIDADES*    *Finalizado el curso el alumno habrá adquirido las siguientes capacidades:*    Entenderá los principios básicos de la fisiología del arándano, así como la relación de su crecimiento y desarrollo con los factores ambientales y el suelo.Conocerá los aspectos generales de este cultivo  historia, evolución superficie y mercados. Además del enfoque botánico: Botánica: especies relevantes, tipos actuales de arándanos y sus características.Comprenderá los aspectos morfológicos en el aspecto vegetativo y reproductivo.Obtendrá información respecto al desarrollo genético de las distintas variedades de arándano; los requisitos medioambientales (suelo y clima) para su producción comercial y su situación en el mercado mundial.Conocerá acerca de la intercepción de luz, las relaciones hídricas y los componentes del rendimiento en el arándano.Tendrá los conocimientos en relación a la producción de arándanos en zonas de bajo requerimiento de frío, los requerimientos nutricionales; asimismo el manejo de la nutrición nitrogenada y nutrición con calcio.Comprenderá respecto al manejo de la cosecha y la post cosecha del arándano.      *PROGRAMA*     *DIA 1 - 18 de setiembre*      *08:00  08:30* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*    *08:30  09:00* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Presentación del curso      _EXPOSITOR_ *Dr. Jorge Benjamín Retamales Aranda*      *09:00  11:30* Conceptos fundamentales de la fisiología: coordinación de crecimiento y desarrollo de la planta en respuesta a condiciones ambientales aéreas y de suelo.    *11:30  11:45* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:45  12:05* Aspectos generales de los arándanos: historia, evolución superficie y mercados.    *12:05  12:25* Botánica: especies relevantes, tipos actuales de arándanos y sus características.    *12:25  12:45* Morfología vegetativa: características y crecimiento de órganos de la planta durante la temporada; cañas, brotes y raíces.    *12:45  13:35* Morfología reproductiva: características y crecimiento de flores y frutos; importancia de la polinización cruzada; maduración de frutos.    *13:30  15:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *15:30  15:50* Mejoramiento genético: historia y evolución del desarrollo de variedades. Introducción de germoplasma silvestre.    *15:50  16:10* Requerimientos ambientales: características de suelo y clima para la producción comercial de arándanos.    *16:10  16:30* *COFFEE BREAK*    *16:30  17:30* Mercado mundial de arándanos: principales países productores y flujos de fruta en el mercado; el caso de Chile.       *DIA 2 - 19 de setiembre*      *09:00  09:10* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Desafíos del agro 2014.      _EXPOSITOR_ * Dr. Jorge Benjamín Retamales Aranda*      *09:10  10:30* Intercepción de luz en arándanos: efecto de disponibilidad de luz en inducción floral y carga frutal; efectos fisiológicos de mallas sombreadoras.    *10:30  10:50* Relaciones hídricas: conceptos fundamentales; efecto de déficit y exceso de agua en la fisiología de la planta, rendimiento y calidad de fruta.    *10:50  11:25* Componentes del rendimiento: interacción entre número y peso de frutos; poda y sus efectos sobre rendimiento y calidad de frutos.    *11:25  11:40* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:40  12:10* Producción de arándanos en zonas de bajo requerimiento de frío: receso natural y receso inducido. Efectos sobre fisiología de la planta.    *12:10  12:35* Reguladores de crecimiento: efecto sobre adelanto de fecha de cosecha, carga frutal y calidad de fruta a cosecha y en postcosecha.    *12:35  13:00* Requerimientos nutricionales: niveles de nutrientes en hojas y frutos. Oferta y demanda de nutrientes.    *13:00  13:35* Nutrición nitrogenada: transformaciones de N en el suelo, eficiencia de fertilización nitrogenada.    *13:35  15:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *15:30  16:30* Nutrición de calcio: funciones del calcio; calcio en la célula, en la planta y en el fruto. Distribución del calcio en diversos órganos de la planta. Manejo del calcio. Aplicaciones foliares y calidad de fruta    *16:30  16:45* *COFFEE BREAK*    *16:45  17:05* Cosecha de frutas: efecto de momento y forma de cosecha (manual vs.mecánica) sobre la calidad de fruta en cosecha y postcosecha.    *17:05  17:35* Postcosecha de fruta: efectos de retraso en entrada en frío, incidencia de la temperatura, la composición de gases sobre la calidad de fruta.    *17:35  17:50* Clausura del Seminario.           *COSTO POR PERSONA:* 
Hasta el 1 de setiembre: US$ 170 o S/. 473 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 2 de setiembre: US$ 190 o S/. 530 (incl. IGV) *Socios corporativos de inform@cción*
Hasta el 1 de setiembre: US$ 130 o S/. 383 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 2 de setiembre: US$ 150 o S/. 440 (incl. IGV) *Grupos empresariales*
A partir de 3 personas (10% de descuento)  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50  Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660       *Informes y Reservaciones* C.: (511) 969 117692 / RPM: #704831
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       Temas similares: SEPA - FERTILIZACIÓN DE ARÁNDANOS - 20 Y 21 DE MARZO, 2014 - LIMA SEPA - FERTILIZACIÓN DE ARÁNDANOS - 20 Y 21 DE MARZO, 2014 - LIMA SEPA DE ARÁNDANOS - 24 y 25 de Enero, 2013 SEPA: Cultivo de Arándanos SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010)

----------


## inform@cción



----------

